# fit two 4" speakers in 4x10?



## res036 (Jul 27, 2010)

hey guys as the title states im trying to find out if i can fit two 4" speakers in the dash of my 65 mustang fastback and the only reason why i want to do this is cus i have more options to choose from versus the 4x10 and i think two 4 speakers (dont have any so cant messure them, wanna make sure before i order them) would sound better then just a single 4x10 could be wrong tho.


thanx in advance guys 


p.s

please dont roast me guys lol :laugh:


----------



## Pitmaster (Feb 16, 2010)

First, great car!
Second, is this the only speaker in the front of your Mustang?


----------



## res036 (Jul 27, 2010)

Yea the old mustangs don't have door speakers or kick panel speakers I installed some rear speakers but want to have some fill for the front


----------



## Pitmaster (Feb 16, 2010)

A 6 1/2 or 5 1/4 coax could work, with some small mods, to get more of a full range.
In a pinch, a 6x9 or 5x7 2-way may be a quick fix...:blush:.


----------



## qwertydude (Dec 22, 2008)

I think rather than trying to reinvent the wheel you might still be decently served by getting good 4x10 speakers.

The problem is there are dual speaker drop in options but you'd only be able to get them with 2 x 3.5" speakers 2 x 4" speakers simply won't drop in. This leads to an approximate cone area of 13 square inches. A 4x10 speaker will have about 22 square inches. So you're still better off getting the 4x10. A 4x10 speaker actually has about as much cone area as a 6.5" round speaker.

There are lots of decent 4x10's too. I think instead of worrying about trying to find a decent speaker you might want to see if there's a way you can improve the sound like damping the panels the speakers bolt into sealing the holes up or even building pods underneath them to enclose the speakers. Those might help clean up the sound a little better.


----------



## kkreit01 (Aug 27, 2009)

I wouldn't hack up your opening to get larger speakers in. You could probably fit (2) 4", but I wouldn't see much of an advantage. What is your source? Is there only room for (1) 4x10? If there's only 1 hole, you may be better off just running the rear speaker pair -- like the good ol' days.


----------



## res036 (Jul 27, 2010)

i did already drop in some rear speakers in my fastback but i just need some fill for the front stage, i installed some dropped in some 6.5 jbl 608 gti mkIII and they sound awesome but like i said just need to fill the front stage 










oh and heres a pic to give you guys an idea of how the 4x10 hole in the front dash of the mustang


----------



## res036 (Jul 27, 2010)

Ok guys after coming across a guy in VMF (vintage mustang forum) who did the same thing and said he installed two 4" speakers with no issue now iv come up with two options in speakers main reason I picked these is because they have swivel tweeters and can adjust them which comes in handy since they would be in the middle of my dash would really appreciate some input on these speakers or if u guys have any other ideas I'm open to suggestions . 

1st option is Image Dynamics CTX-4









And the 2nd option would be the Infinity Kappa 42.9i









On a side note I'd be running these off my deck (alpine CDA-9887) not hooked up to an amp

Thanx again gents


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

Yes, you can fit two 4" speakers in the same spot as a 4x10 in most older cars without cutting. In fact I've seen them sold in classic truck catalogs already made up onto a single bracket setup to drop right in. 

If your interested I have a single Eclipse 4x10 that has been sitting on the shelf for a few years. I picked it up to use as a center channel in an old Chevy truck but never used it. It's as nice as what your looking at getting and I'll get rid of it dirt cheap. Let me know.


----------



## kkreit01 (Aug 27, 2009)

I would stay clear of the Kappas. I would get JBL -- so they match the rear. The IDs are nice. You may also have to deal with the height of the tweeter. Those ID tweeters stick up pretty high. Will your grill still clear them? Once you make a baffle to mount them, you could run out of space.


----------



## tnaudio (Mar 4, 2012)

Yes you can install 2 4" speakers. I have done many older cars in this way. That way you can hook up stereo instead of a single 4x10 which be either left or right.


----------

